# Low Seat



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Not bad, put some dead brush around the bottom edges to break up the shape some, maybe some on top as well.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks A22. You know I don't think they'll worry to much about it, they've had just under a year to get use to it. My trail camera is showing a big muntjac buck down there, time for a little bit of maize and an evening or two in there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a compost bin!! HA!! BUT HEY that would work too!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

The only problem I notice is the fact you can see through it if standing outside of it.

I like mine dark behind me and I wear dark. Nice though in the cold, rain, or wind !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I take that on board Brian but don't see it being to much of a problem. It was build for wildlife photography really but I'm sure I can pop the odd deer or fox out of it too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Looks good enough to me. You could pitch a hot pink tent and as long as you leave it sit for a couple of weeks, it would be a great place to setup.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you. Well its all set up Chris so come and sit with me for that red fox you want!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks like a compost bin!! HA!! BUT HEY that would work too!!


Thanks Rick!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks good Matt. Anything to keep your movement to a minimum and stay dry is a plus in my book.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Tom, time I sat in it then!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Whats the size of it? Its been sitting out there for a long time so wouldn't matter if it was in the middle of a field though if you had a better approach area with a little more cover and can get to it quietly for those critters lurking about during hunting hours.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You can come in from the back through cover, most of the time the wind will be hitting the front of it. Its around 5x5 ft.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thanks Rick!


 It'll work awesome, its the same style as what people build their compost bins over here to look like.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It looks good to me as well Matt. I'll look forward to seeing pics of you and your latest quarry in front of it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Don, it's that muntjac buck I've seen down there that I would like to bump into.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I had a little time this afternoon to pop down there with a bushcutter and clear a small ride in front and a pathway in to the back. I also scattered some rolled maize.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a perfect ambush point. Go get 'em Matt !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Will do Tom!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

As many victims as Matt has posted, Im starting to think he could prop it up facing downrange there--leave it for one day alone and come back to a dead critter downrange. Its a veritable death wand in itself.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think he needs to install a red flashing light anouncing the fact he is there to give the critters a fair chance.

That or Roberta sitting on top.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roberta's cursed, she's no longer allowed out deer stalking! The woman has bad JU JU!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Roberta's cursed, she's no longer allowed out deer stalking! The woman has bad JU JU!


MMmmm...might be bad Chanel#5-Chanel#5


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> MMmmm...might be bad Chanel#5-Chanel#5


I have a graph to back this up!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was told by someone that Chanel#5 is good lynx lure. Don't know if it is true but, if my wife ask about where hers went, I'll play dumb. I'm good at that.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

knapper said:


> I was told by someone that Chanel#5 is good lynx lure. Don't know if it is true but, if my wife ask about where hers went, I'll play dumb. I'm good at that.


I wouldn't like to comment Barry!

I don't know what it is but I have very little luck when she comes out with me!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chanel #5 is a womans perfume.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Chanel #5 is a womans perfume.


Yes Don it is.


----------

